# 1552 Snowflakes on an A3?



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Anyone have pics of 1552 Snowflakes on an A3? 
I'd love to see it. I want.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

vwlippy said:


> Anyone have pics of 1552 Snowflakes on an A3?
> I'd love to see it. I want.


CleanA3 was going to do it. He may have some pics so pm him. Tbh, we thought they would look good on an a3 but they didn't. Go for it anyways but the stance is so important with that wheel. It looks best with the car slammed imho


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tcardio said:


> CleanA3 was going to do it. He may have some pics so pm him. Tbh, we thought they would look good on an a3 but they didn't. Go for it anyways but the stance is so important with that wheel. It looks best with the car slammed imho


I've found that's true with a lot of wheels. Especially wheels like any BBS and most every Benz/Audi monoblock


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Sorry, i don't know of any pictures on a US-spec A3. Here are a few I have:























































And a chop posted by mkim:


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

As a scientist, I am compelled to ask this question... 

If these wheels are named "Snowflake", why don't they have *hexagonal symmetry*?!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Zetetic said:


> As a scientist, I am compelled to ask this question...
> 
> If these wheels are named "Snowflake", why don't they have *hexagonal symmetry*?!


These are the snowflakes, which look like snowflakes, hence the name snowflakes :laugh::


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

EW, to both sets of wheels. I like 1552 wheels, just not on A3's


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Zetetic said:


> As a scientist, I am compelled to ask this question...
> 
> If these wheels are named "Snowflake", why don't they have *hexagonal symmetry*?!


Blame VW 



vwlippy said:


> Anyone have pics of 1552 Snowflakes on an A3?
> I'd love to see it. I want.


Sorry, I guess I couldn't wrap my head around Snowflakes on an A3 so I posted a bunch of Tarmacs on an A3. I don't know if any Snowflake and Audi A3 combinations, so I'll just post this:


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

Now I *DO* see there are pics of hexagonally symmetrical "Snowflake" wheels! Scientific curiosity satiated.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Hmmm, I think your first idea was better anyway. I love the Snowflakes, but the Tarmacs look way better than the Snowflakes on newer cars.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


is this from dubs on the boards?


----------

